# betta fin rot



## harleyquinn2323 (Mar 9, 2005)

i got my betta, mordicai, from petsmart with a case of fin rot. the water was a dark blue so i did not see anything wrong at the time. i got home and placed him in his one gallon tank and noticed it. i an using fungus clear and some aquarium salt. for a little bit it was doing better but now its seems to be getting worse :twisted:. am i doing something wrong or should i be doing something better. any help is appreciated. thank.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best cure for finrot is a healthy living condition. Meds are not necessary. Just clean water, good diet, and constant temp of approx 80 degrees. Melafix will help but again, isn't necessary.


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

Are there any plants in there that could be tearing his fins? I have heard that silk is really the only way to go. I have had my betta for about 3 months and I don't think its the plastic plants bothering his fins (they have been in the tank since I got him, but the last couple of weeks his fins have looked frayed), so I'm just going to get some silk plants to be safe! Also, do more frequent water changes for a while, and make sure temp. and ph are the same and that you are using a good water conditioner. Good luck


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Real plants are the way to go. Just toss an aponogeton bulb into his bowl or tank. Its better for your water and for your betta.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

i would keep up with the treatment and do frequent water changes. The smaller the tank the more changes.


----------

